# Race to sub-x on 5x5x5



## Gold Cuber (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi guys! I am starting a new forum competition for 5x5x5, with 5 solves as of 30th of May, 2017. I will be joining in to trying to get to sub-5. The scrambles will be updated down here via editing:

Also I will be doing a poll on the most popular 5x5 (as you have seen)
I won't post results because there are only 2. if we get 5 I will.
*No.2: 
1. *Dw' D Rw' D' Bw' Dw Fw2 L' F2 L Uw2 Rw' R' Uw' Lw Fw D' Uw U2 L' Uw2 Lw' Dw' L Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw D' R' Uw' Fw2 B' F U2 D Dw Fw' B' Bw' Rw R U' F U Lw' Fw' L2 Dw2 R U' Rw2 D R' Bw2 B2 L R' B2 Bw
*2. *F2 Rw2 F Fw2 Uw B2 Lw2 D' L2 Fw2 U2 R B L Bw' Lw' Dw2 R Bw' Uw' F Rw' R Dw2 Rw Uw2 D2 U2 Rw D' R Lw2 B Dw' U' Lw' Rw U2 D' Dw' B Rw' Uw' Bw' U2 Fw F' Bw2 Lw Fw' L B' R L2 Uw' F' Lw L2 D' Bw2
*3. *Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Lw' Bw Lw' L B2 F2 Dw D' Uw2 Lw' U2 F' D L2 D2 R L Dw' Fw Lw R2 B2 R' Rw' D' L2 Dw' B Dw F R Bw2 L' Bw2 R' Bw2 Lw' F Rw Bw F2 B D' Uw Bw F D2 F2 Bw Dw' F' D F2 Fw' L' Dw2 Bw'
*4. *L U' F2 R Rw' Dw2 U Rw2 Uw F' Bw Rw' D R' L2 Fw Lw2 Rw' L' D2 Fw U2 Dw Rw' Bw L2 Fw2 Lw' Bw' F Lw2 Dw' Rw' L' Lw F2 U R Fw Dw2 Rw2 D Rw U2 Uw' Lw2 R2 D Bw2 L2 Bw2 R' U Bw' B Lw' F' B' D U
*5. *Lw R L2 Bw2 R' Lw2 Rw' Fw R F2 U F2 D Uw Bw' B' L2 Fw' Rw2 Dw Uw' D' F2 Bw B' Dw' R2 U2 Fw' Rw2 R2 U2 R Lw2 D Dw Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 L2 Rw R Uw' Dw' F' Fw' U R2 Lw2 Rw' F Bw Lw' Uw' Lw2 U' B Uw'


----------



## Gold Cuber (Apr 30, 2017)

I use a cyclone boyz G5 5x5x5, but I am getting a Yuxin. I use reduction method, but I am hoping to change. I used cs timer, also I don't think I am getting to sub-5 anytime soon Lol
Solve 1:* 7.19.21 
Change of edge building strategy*
Solve 2: *5.25.63*
Solve 3: *6.08.79*
Solve 4:* 4.57.69PLL Skip! *(COLL Solve)
Solve 5: *5.35.31
AO5: 5.43.25!*


----------



## One Wheel (May 2, 2017)

This is just a copy of the 5x5 race thread.


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 3, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> This is just a copy of the 5x5 race thread.


it is? i did not realise.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 3, 2017)

no.1
cube: qiyi wushuang stickerless
method: pure reduction to CFOP
race to sub 2:15
*5:* 02:11.75 x
*4:* 02:15.50 x
*3:* 02:33.72 x
*2:* 02:07.30 x
*1:* 02:13.20 x


----------

